# Top 8 Film School of 2012 at USA



## jyotirmay (May 25, 2012)

Here is the name of Top 8 Film Schools in USA.I had download the Catalog of many Colleges/Universities and Chosen the Best institutes among them and posted here.


1)American Film Institute (AFI)
2)University of Southern California (USC)
3)University of California Los Angel(UCLA) 
4)California Institute of the Arts(CAL Arts)
5)New York University Tisch School of the Arts
6)Columbia University School of the Arts
7)University of North Carolina School of the Arts
8)Full Sail University

AFI doesn't offer BFA.It's offer MFA and a certificate program.


----------



## Mike_V (May 25, 2012)

where did you get this mystal information? 
Full Sail is pretty much known to be a scam school.


----------



## jyotirmay (May 25, 2012)

This is the mixed review.I created this list according to Hollywood reporter and education-portal.com ranking...By the way Full Sail University named School/College of the year by the Florida Association of Post secondary Schools & Colleges (FAPSC and according to Unleashed Magazine it's one of the Top 5 Film Schools in the Country. 

Check out this news...The 2012 summer movie season features the work of over 100 Full Sail grads

http://www.fullsail.edu/grads/...-summer-blockbusters


----------



## Mike_V (May 25, 2012)

http://fullsailreviews.net/schools/film-school/

not to mention that fullsail is painfully over priced for what they offer. They are also known to have ties with LA Film school, the notorious scam school.

How it even is considered to be in the top 8 is ludicrious.

THR does not even have full sail on the list. the closest thing to full sail is the acronym FSU which is actually for Florida State University, which is respectable.
Education portal only offers information that is provided by the school's site. So essentially, there is no ranking for a scam college like that.

Post proper sources if you're going to make such bold claims.


----------

